# Peppa Pig sweater.



## Schipperke

My 3 year old grand daughter Millie, loves Peppa Pig and she wanted a sweater with her on. There aren't any patterns out there as yet, so I had to design one myself. I had problems getting good colour matches for the wools, but I'm sure Millie won't mind.


----------



## realsilvergirl

cute!


----------



## Katsch

so sweet she will be a very happy little girl


----------



## DOLDOL

Wonderful design. She will love it!


----------



## Deb-Babbles

Wow I know a lot of little girls that would love this sweater. Great job.


----------



## MrsO

Adorable! You did a great job.


----------



## snowsaint

I don't know Peppa Pig, but I can see why she would be very popular. Lucky granddaughter!


----------



## Schipperke

Thank you for all your lovely comments. I've only just started knitting again after many years of not being able to because of pain in my shoulders. Using bamboo needles has made all the difference. When my youngest, (now 33) was very small she used to draw a picture on graph paper and I would knit it for her, but I'm rather out of practice now.


----------



## PurpleFi

Love the jumper. Apparently I am taking my grand daughter to Pepper Pig world, here in the UK, for her 4th birthday next May. She has told erverybody at Nursery about it. Wonder if she'll tell me!


----------



## AvonelleRed

I can't tell you are out of practice. That looks store bought.

Fabulous job! I love it.


----------



## kusumbudhwar

It is lovely and I'm sure will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Dreamweaver

Millie will squeal with delight over her new sweater. The background is just right with the clouds and trees and shadows. Your color choices look terrific. You haven't lost a thing, that's for sure. Very nice.


----------



## kimmyz

Darling! You did a great job.


----------



## sandy127

You did a wonderful job and she will be thrilled. What a great pattern design. You should send it in to a magazine.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

that is soooo cute! what a special gift you've made and it will for sure make someone very happy.


----------



## kiwiannie

wowwwwwwwwwww your design is fantastic your gd will be over the moon when she gets it.beautiful work.


----------



## sunshine4me

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen: amazing job!!!!!!!!!! Just to think you can imagine it, and then knit it, is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Blen

Lovely Jumper ,beautiful ,Did you buy the Pattern or design it yourself ?


----------



## diziescott

Gorgeous! I have to be sure not to let my 3 year old see this as she would want one right away, and I am not clever enough to design it or knit it! Really great work. I hope to see a picture of your granddaughter wearing it with a big happy smile!


----------



## ria1

really nice jumper and design and yes you need to get it published.x


----------



## kyriakoulla

Very proffessional,. Beautiful work


----------



## lovehomemade

well done!..i love it...my GD likes peppa pig


----------



## swamimomi

Peppa Pig is a big hit in my house as well. Your work is beautiful. Was it difficult to make? I am an advanced beginner knitter.


----------



## chorister

Wow this is just beautiful!


----------



## fatkitty

Lovely! lucky girl


----------



## jinjin

WHAT A GREAT JOB!


----------



## HoneyOink

This is beautiful...by my avatar you can tell I have a thing for pigs...my grandaughter loves Peppa Pig and Olivia. This looks perfect!


----------



## Windbeam

Great job!


----------



## Schipperke

Thank you all so much. Sadly I couldn't sell any of the design, pattern or jumper because of copyright laws. I don't even know if I've broken the law by knitting just the one, but I figure that as it's not for financial gain I should be OK. I'll take a photo of Millie in her jumper when they visit the weekend before Christmas.


----------



## kittykatzmom

Great job she should love it. When she is through wearing it think about framing it so she can always keep it to admire.


----------



## Lilysmom567

The sweater is absolutely adorable. She will love it!


----------



## SarahRussell

What a great design! Yes, publish it, but get the permission from the original Peppa people first. If you submit it for publication in a book, the publisher will do it for you. Sarah


----------



## virginia42

Great job. Know she'll love it.


----------



## Judyrohe

Oh how cute, and your granddaughter will not want to take this off. You did a beautiful job on this.


----------



## knitty

WOW THATS AWESOME SHE'LL NEVER WANT TO TAKE IT OFF


----------



## ChatChewSew

You did a terrific job with the design and the knitting. I agree with everyone that you haven't lost your skill. Congrats on finding that the bamboo needles relieved your repetitive strain. And now you've got another little girl to learn to draw her favorite designs on graph paper for you to knit! Have fun!


----------



## 29426

What a great job you did. She's sure to love it.


----------



## captwife

How cute - I have never heard of Peppa the Pig - but I can only imagine that any little girl would love this!! wonderful knitting!


----------



## pamgillies1

Your sweater is lovely. There are a few patterns on ebay with Peppa and George.


----------



## granyydragon

I had the same thing but from my grandson, he wanted a "Pokeman" on his. Have had a treible time finding and knitting the chart will post when I have done it.


----------



## i knit

great job looks just like it my grandkids watch it too, she will adore it!


----------



## qod

My daughter LOVES Peppa Pig. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## mambo22

beautiful


----------



## christine flo

thats realy nice


----------



## grammasam

You can graph a pattern of your own and knit it?! I'm impressed. I could never get to that ability. It is a darling sweater, and Millie will just love it, and you for making it for her.


----------



## lynnejt2

I hadn't knit in years either and began again a few years ago and am addicted at well BUT could never do what you did with the pattern! That is fabulous! My gd who is 2 would fall in love also!


----------



## lynnejt2

I hadn't knit in years either and began again a few years ago and am addicted at well BUT could never do what you did with the pattern! That is fabulous! My gd who is 2 would fall in love also!


----------



## alibi1

Absolutely adorable......can you send picture of her wearing it sometime? :>


----------



## Cin

Oh my gosh that is wonderful! Fabulous job!


----------



## bellestarr12

It's adorable!


----------



## swtpeapati

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## alucalind

Wow - that's great and I'm sure will be much loved and passed down to lots of other kids in the family. Great job


----------



## katrinka

Precious!
kat


----------



## ivyrain

I love Peppa and watch her with my DGD. I can't imagine how you made a picture into a pattern????
It really looks great!


----------



## breezy622

I have a couple of Peppa Pig fans at my house too, and you did an AMAZING job on this sweater!! It is gorgeous and you are very talented!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lori2637

Very nice!!!


----------



## jellybeaner

You did an AWESOME job!!


----------



## Tinalyn46

Oh my goodness...you are awesome!! You should write patterns for a living!! My daughter loves it and I wish I could steal your pattern!! (just kidding). Great job


----------



## Sandi Lee

I've never heard of Peppa Pig, but if she's as cute as your sweater, then she must be darling!


----------



## Sassycrafty1

That is such a cute sweater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom

ok i'm a grown up and i looooooove peppa pig(and george) so i guarantee that millie will looooooove peppa too. :thumbup:


----------



## RMT

You are very clever!!


----------



## Ms Sue P

Adoreable she will love it.


----------



## sandypants

How cute is that.... You are a genius.............


----------



## Lijnet

Your creativity is brilliant. Millie will just love the sweater.


----------



## grammajane

How clever of you! That's really lovely. I'm sure your granddaughter will be thrilled with it. My granddaughter loves Peppa Pig too, but I don't think I'd be able to make a sweater like yours.


----------



## Donnabellah

I love it! Great work!


----------



## Revan

You did a great job :-D There is a free website, sorry I don't know it  , but there is a free knit pattern for a Peppa Pig. Perhaps if you Google.


----------



## MaryE.

Very nice job! That is adorable. I don't know which colors you were having problems with, Peppa maybe, but the sweater colors are absolutely perfect. Very nice job, indeed!


----------



## mother

What a great sweater, I just love it!!!!


----------



## samazon

How adorable really nice work. She's going to love it :thumbup:


----------



## missylam

You are going to make one little girl's day. Colors are pretty and what a very nice design.


----------



## Sherilee

Very cute! I know your granddaughter won't take it off once she gets it. 

You did a beautiful job.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY - GOD BE WITH YOU EACH.


----------



## Mary Ruth

Adorable. What a great grandma!


----------



## Lalane

Absolutely beautiful, it is done in such pretty colours.


----------



## elainjoyce

Cute! Good work!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice

What an awesome job you did! Congratulations on such a wonderful talent!


----------



## TabathaJoy

Great sweater. Love the colors that you used.


----------



## cymraes

I am amazed that you designed the pattern yourself. Very nice.


----------



## janhub

is there any chance you could let me have a copy of the peppa pig pattern. My 4 year old neice who is handicapped would be delighted to have a jumper like this one. Please can you elp?


----------



## Schipperke

janhub said:


> is there any chance you could let me have a copy of the peppa pig pattern. My 4 year old neice who is handicapped would be delighted to have a jumper like this one. Please can you elp?


I'm sorry, but I had drawn all over the pattern I made to correct things in case I needed to pull back etc, so I threw it away after I'd finished it. Millie is my only granddaughter and there won't be any more grandchildren, so I knew I wouldn't need the pattern again. I'm sure that if you are a knitter and able to follow a chart, then you could design one yourself. Give it a go, and good luck.

:-D


----------



## pamgillies1

I have the pattern for the Peppa Pig toy, also a pattern with Jakers the pig on it. The only place I have seen patterns for {e[[a are on ebay.co.uk and these are to be purchased. Have Maisie Mouse and lots of others just not Peppa Sorry


----------



## Schipperke

I wasn't able to find Peppa Pig as a picture pattern. There is one with just Peppa,(I think), but Millie wanted her in her 'muddy puddle'. She also wanted the same picture on her birthday cake! I had a go at that last November. Not good, but tasted nice!!!


----------



## pamgillies1

If you go to ebay.co.uk go to crafts (knitting) go into knitting patterns and click on that then put in peppa pig a whole page of them come up, some with the "muddy puddle" There are a couple with sweater patterns one is £5 and the other is £3 (free postage) there is also a hot water bottle cover with the chart on the front for auction, it was 99p when I looked but £1.20 postage. Hope this helps.
Pam


----------



## neetuhora

Thanks a lot for the design! My 2.5 year old grand daughter Ishika also loves peppa pig and she loved the sweater I made..it was tough to copy & knit but SO worth it finally ...You'll just notice one change as I just put buttons on for the eyes , rather than knitting it.


----------



## Schipperke

neetuhora said:


> Thanks a lot for the design! My 2.5 year old grand daughter Ishika also loves peppa pig and she loved the sweater I made..it was tough to copy & knit but SO worth it finally ...You'll just notice one change as I just put buttons on for the eyes , rather than knitting it.


Congratulations, and good thinking on the eyes. They look much better than knitted. I think your colours are better than mine. Your granddaughter looks lovely.


----------



## kate64

So cute your grandaughter will love it.Its stunning and beautifull i have just joined today theiris some beautikull things the ladies have made i am glad i found this site i have been on it allday kate


----------



## LizMiller

Absolutely beautiful, just perfect! She'll be sooooo excited when she sees it!


----------



## holiday

hi, would it be possible to get the instruction of you?
my granddaughter would love it


thank you


----------



## Schipperke

holiday said:


> hi, would it be possible to get the instruction of you?
> my granddaughter would love it
> 
> thank you


I'm sorry, but I did the pattern from a drawing I did onto graph paper. It was thrown away ages ago because of all the markings on it whilst knitting. I think there may now be an official pattern now.


----------



## foxglove

Schipperke said:


> My 3 year old grand daughter Millie, loves Peppa Pig and she wanted a sweater with her on. There aren't any patterns out there as yet, so I had to design one myself. I had problems getting good colour matches for the wools, but I'm sure Millie won't mind.


My Granddaughters would love it. It is so cute.


----------



## Schipperke

To be honest with you, I don't think she ever wore it! I've made a lot of things for her, skirts, dresses, trousers, jumpers, cardigans, even an apron that I alliqued peppa pig onto. As far as I know, she has worn non of them. I've now stopped making for her. There is a baby due in June now, and I'm not going to bother making anything at all for this one. My DIL would rather spend money in a shop than put anythng on her that's npt been bought. Maybe I should charge her a lot of money!!!!!!


----------



## foxglove

Schipperke said:


> To be honest with you, I don't think she ever wore it! I've made a lot of things for her, skirts, dresses, trousers, jumpers, cardigans, even an apron that I alliqued peppa pig onto. As far as I know, she has worn non of them. I've now stopped making for her. There is a baby due in June now, and I'm not going to bother making anything at all for this one. My DIL would rather spend money in a shop than put anythng on her that's npt been bought. Maybe I should charge her a lot of money!!!!!!


My daughter-in-law is exactly the same. I gave my Granddaughter a cardigan I had made her when she came to stay in the summer. It was left behind on the bed. When I told my DIL about it she said she had plenty of cardigans that her other Granny bought her in the shops. Nothing I make seems to be good enough for her. I have decided not to make any more. I am very upset by her attitude. I only have 2 Granddaughters and would love to knit & sew for them but she would rather buy.


----------



## Schipperke

foxglove said:


> Schipperke said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest with you, I don't think she ever wore it! I've made a lot of things for her, skirts, dresses, trousers, jumpers, cardigans, even an apron that I alliqued peppa pig onto. As far as I know, she has worn non of them. I've now stopped making for her. There is a baby due in June now, and I'm not going to bother making anything at all for this one. My DIL would rather spend money in a shop than put anythng on her that's npt been bought. Maybe I should charge her a lot of money!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter-in-law is exactly the same. I gave my Granddaughter a cardigan I had made her when she came to stay in the summer. It was left behind on the bed. When I told my DIL about it she said she had plenty of cardigans that her other Granny bought her in the shops. Nothing I make seems to be good enough for her. I have decided not to make any more. I am very upset by her attitude. I only have 2 Granddaughters and would love to knit & sew for them but she would rather buy.
Click to expand...

Isn't it sad Foxglove? I made a dress for Millie when she was staying with me and the weather suddenly became warm. She chose the fabric from my stash and she loved it. She went home in it and it was taken off as soon as she arrived. The 'reason' was she was too hot after the car journey. The only thing I've seen her in was a dress I made her for my daughter's wedding. I guess there was no choice then! Handmade, normally, is better quality as well as made with love. Hey-ho. :roll:


----------



## holiday

that is the reason I dont knit anymore, nobody want the Items you do, the rather buy in the Shop, what a shame you waste so much money and effort an it gets put in the charity bag.


----------



## gw08mckenzierhiann

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:     :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Barbara Shuttleworth

Could you share that pattern? My daughters friends little girl wants a Peppa Pig jumper and I have no idea how to do it.

Thank you.


----------



## Schipperke

Barbara Shuttleworth said:


> Could you share that pattern? My daughters friends little girl wants a Peppa Pig jumper and I have no idea how to do it.
> 
> Thank you.


I'm sorry, but I made the pattern up myself and wrote all over it and then threw it away. I believe there is a pattern out there that is very similar, so you may have to trawl the internet. I'm really sorry, but good luck .


----------



## nellie123

What a beautiful jumper.
Would you be willing to send me a copy,as a friend has a grandaughter who is loves Peppa pig.
Many thanks,
Alison


----------



## carolpearl

I would love to try knitting that sweater for my three year old granddaughter who is also mad about Peppa Pig. I cant find a pattern anywhere


----------



## missmolly

Adorable jumper :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

she should love that


----------



## clydwenellis

It looks lovely. How do I get a copy of it to knit for my littlr girl whi is Peppa Pig mad


----------



## annmeade10

Could you please give/send me a copy of your fabulous (Maggie would love it!) pattern of Peppa pig.
Ann


----------



## Vole61

Wonderful jumper, I knitted one the same, but forgot to take a photo. I bought a pattern of off Ebay and have been asked for copies from KPers. I have done a few for people but the cost is adding up so PLEASE NOTE. Please do not message me requesting a copy I've decided I am not doing any more favours it is getting out of hand and costing me a fortune. It would be easy to transfer a picture onto graph paper if you don't want to buy a pattern. I don't know why I didnt do it with peppa having done a lot from pictures, my latest was Woolly the spidr.


----------



## annmeade10

Your pattern looks fabulous. Could you give me a copy of the pattern? Ann


----------



## Bagpuss

This is gorgeous, well done!  please could you upload the pattern, i wouldn't have a clue how to design one yet my granddaughter would adore this. Many thanks


----------



## dereen blunt

could i have the pattern for the peppa pig sweater

[email protected]


----------



## Schipperke

Ladies, I no longer have the pattern for this sweater. I designed it myself using graph paper and after writing all over it for making alterations, I threw it away. Sorry. Maybe some of you could recreate the pattern. One square on the graph paper equates to one stitch. 
Good luck.


----------



## Rainebo

Well done! Such a happy Peppa! Makes me smile! :thumbup:


----------



## knittinginma

Here are some graphs. Hope these help.

Robin in MA


----------



## patrlcia

I have been looking for a peppa pig sweater for my granddaughter are u publishing in yours I would love it 
Pat


----------



## threelegs10

can I obtain a graph for this beautiful jumper of pepper pig


----------



## threelegs10

threelegs10 said:


> can I obtain a graph for this beautiful jumper of pepper pig


----------



## olithia

It is lovely !


----------

